# Dimension announces alot of sequels,remakes



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Alot of sequels and remakes are on the horizon for Dimension.

The following is a list of planned remakes:

*Halloween III*,projected release date October,2010

*Stephen King's Children of the Corn*

*An American Werewolf in London*

*Short Circuit*

And now,the list of sequels:

*Scream 4*: Neve Campbell has signed on for the sequel. Dimension is talking to Wes Craven to direct the project. In addition to Campbell,Courteney Cox and David Arquette will return to the franchise.

Production will start in April or May as the first of a new trilogy. This film will most likely be released in 3D.

*Spy Kids 4*: Robert Rodriguez is writing the script,and he will direct the project in 3D. This will be made in partnership with Disney and will start shooting in March.

Sequels are also planned for *Hellraiser* and *Scanners* in 3D.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118009176.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm... Is Halloween III going to be a remake of the original Halloween III? Or a sequel in the Rob Zombie remake line?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

IMO,since the original (aka *Season of the Witch*) was not involved in the Michael Myers storyline,I would imagine that a Rob Zombie remake would turn out to be a much more profitable venture for Dimension Stewart.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Hmmm... Is Halloween III going to be a remake of the original Halloween III? Or a sequel in the Rob Zombie remake line?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's what I would think too... but as I haven't seen Halloween II (the new one) yet, I wasn't sure how he left it at the end.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

just watch the first one last night and i was really supprised it wasn't that bad. like the whole childhood angle.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

An American Werewolf in London is a classic, let it be. Things didn't turn out so well for the one _remake_ they already did (An American Werewolf in Paris).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Christopher Gould said:


> just watch the first one last night and i was really supprised it wasn't that bad. like the whole childhood angle.


Many purists thought the remake was horrible. To be honest, if it weren't for the childhood angle Zombie through into the remake, the bulk of the movie felt a lot like the original to me. Also, Malcolm McDowell is about the only guy I could think of that I liked in the role as much as Donald Pleasance.

Meanwhile... I never saw the original Children of the Corn... nor any of the seems-like-dozen sequels.

I didn't care for American Werewolf in London at all, and I like werewolves.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Not to get too far OT for this thread,but have you seen the trailer for Universal's *The Wolfman* remake yet Stewart?

http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/



Stewart Vernon said:


> Many purists thought the remake was horrible. To be honest, if it weren't for the childhood angle Zombie through into the remake, the bulk of the movie felt a lot like the original to me. Also, Malcolm McDowell is about the only guy I could think of that I liked in the role as much as Donald Pleasance.
> 
> Meanwhile... I never saw the original Children of the Corn... nor any of the seems-like-dozen sequels.
> 
> *I didn't care for American Werewolf in London at all, and I like werewolves*.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve615 said:


> Not to get too far OT for this thread,but have you seen the trailer for Universal's *The Wolfman* remake yet Stewart?
> 
> http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/


Yeah, and it looks like it could be really good. I like the old Lon Chaney Wolfman movies... and though it has been a while, it looks to me like they might have merged a couple of themes from more than one of the original Universal Wolfman features.

If they keep the gore-quotient down, it looks like it could be a modern classic of the old-style of tension/suspense thriller.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Scream 4 is hitting theaters April 15, 2011, original cast, directed by Wes Craven (who directed Scream 1,2,3), written by Kevin Williamson (who wrote Scream 1 & 2). 

Official movie website: http://www.scream-4.com/

IMDb Info on film:http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1262416/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:zzz: Just more Hollywood franchising. :zzz:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> :zzz: Just more Hollywood franchising. :zzz:


Yeah sounds like Hollywood is running out of new things to do.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve615 said:


> IMO,since the original (aka *Season of the Witch*) was not involved in the Michael Myers storyline,I would imagine that a Rob Zombie remake would turn out to be a much more profitable venture for Dimension Stewart.


Personally I wish they would stop making them all together. When your name is that of a famous person from a movie, you get irritated after 21 years of "HAHA Michael Myers?" *insert terribly reinactment from a scene with theme music*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

golly, more movies for me to skip.


----------

